# Excel: Automatische Verbindungslinie Werte und Linie im Diagramm?



## serix (5. Mai 2008)

Bin auf der Suche einer automatischen Verbindungslinie zwischen den Werten und dem normalen Graphen (siehe Anhang).

Es ist wichtig, dass es automatisch verbunden wird, da ein Visual Basic Script die "template Diagramme" mit Inhalten befüllt.

wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## Leola13 (6. Mai 2008)

Hai,

irgendwie bin ich aus der Fragestellung nicht schlau geworden ? 

Willst du nur den letzten Wert mit der Y-Achse verbunden haben ? oder ...


Ciao Stefan


----------



## serix (6. Mai 2008)

Auf der Grafik siehst du zwei Zahlen (Y-Werte). Diese beiden Werte sollen mit ihrer zugehörigen Stelle am Graphen verbunden werten, damit man den Wert derjenigen Stelle (punkt direkt über den Zahlen) genau ablesen kann.

Die Werte, die man momentan sieht werden noch etwas von der Linie weg verschoben. Problem: Wir haben hunderte verschiedene Diagramme, alle sehen anders aus, aber alle werden automatisch erstellt und sollen irgendwie geschickt noch min. die letzten beiden Zahlenwerte anzeigen.

Hintergrund: Es gibt verschiedene Personen, die lieber mit Zahlen als mit graphischer Aufmachung arbeiten. Diesen möchten wir auch die Zahlenversion direkt integriert ermöglichen.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Mai 2008)

Hai,

mit dem automatisch Verbinden sehe ich keine Möglichkeit.

Wenn du eine neue Reihe mit dem selben Wert erstellst kannst du davon eine Linie erzeugen, die dann eine Gerade bildet, aber nur in Handarbeit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## serix (6. Mai 2008)

mh. ärgerlich. Handarbeit unmöglich ;-) Da laufen tausende Diagramme durch... 

Dann werde ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen müssen.

Danke für Deine Bemühung!


----------

